# Wasserkühlung R9 290x (Hilfe)



## Luky3000 (28. Februar 2020)

*Wasserkühlung R9 290x (Hilfe)*

Ich habe mir die Tage eine R9 290x  mit einer Arctic Accelero Hybrid iii-120 gekauft. Das ganze war Gebraucht und bereits Montiert (siehe erstes Bild), um Wärmeleitpaste zu tauschen und den Radiator besser installieren zu können habe ich das ganze also angefangen zu demontieren. Dabei ist mir der Back Heatsink abgefallen und ich sah das dieser mit Wärmeleitpaste auf die Backplate des MSI Kühldesigns geklebt war, das kam mir alles ziemlich komisch vor und ich habe auf der Arctic Homepage die Anleitung gelesen und weil Fragen übrig blieben danach den support angerufen. Ergebnis: runter mit der Backplate (na was ein wunder...) also die Backplate und die anderen Teile der Verkleidung demontiert.
Die Thermalpads sind auf der Backplate verklebt (warum zur verf****en hölle macht man sowas?) also kann ich jetzt neue Kaufen.
Meine Frage an euch ist (da ich eh bestellen muss) ob ich auf den (blau umrandeten) Chips um die GPU noch kleine kühler aufbringen soll (wie man sie auch bei Raspberrys verwendet). Auf den rot umrandeten sitzt der Vram Kühler von Arctic.

Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.


----------

